# Recently gelded stallion causing danger



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Hi there,
There's a stallion on the yard gelded 4 me months ago.. He's served my mare yesterday.. My good sports horse.. Shes developed 3 lumps on her spine just above her tail from the experts stallion.
I've spoken to my solicitor and he's said yard owners liable and I'm now owed damages for vets bills. As it's a management problem.. He's said to have a quiet but firm word with yard owner to sort damages after vets been.
Unfortunately he will probably not pay out and will throw me of the yard.. This hopefully will not happen and we can avoid court.
I await vet tomorrow, but what do you all think? About the possible injuries she may of received? She's still on both RH and LH. 
Thanks...


----------



## popsdosh (11 May 2014)

My My I wish I could get hold of my solicitor at weekends!!!
With out knowing more about the circumstances I cant really comment
Do find it odd you got hold of solicitor before the Vet or tryting to talk to YO.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

My yard owners away. My firm are a 24hour call team. But the YO has already been approached before about how dangerous the horse is to humans.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (11 May 2014)

A stallion that was gelded 4 months ago, covered a mare and is now dangerous to humans?

Immaculate conception by the devil?

Could just as easily been flybites.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			A stallion that was gelded 4 months ago, covered a mare and is now dangerous to humans?

Immaculate conception by the devil?

Could just as easily been flybites.
		
Click to expand...

I've never said she's conceived. But the stallion damaged her back. He's 6 and still despite being gelding is still serving. The problem is he's kicked a girl across the field protecting a mare.. Then then fact yo. Don't care and the owners find it funny my expensive mares been damaged.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 May 2014)

How do you know the YO finds it funny if as you say, they are away? :confused3:


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Previous to this year's of son said dad look that horse is messing around on mares again.. He said have nah nothing don't matter.. Legally its a management problem


----------



## FionaM12 (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Previous to this year's of son said dad look that horse is messing around on mares again.. He said have nah nothing don't matter.. Legally its a management problem
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I have no idea what you are trying to say. :confused3:

You say "the owners find it funny my expensive mare's been damaged" which seems to make no sense as they are away.

Also, I'm appalled that you describe your mare as "expensive" and "damaged" rather than show any concern for her well being, pain and distress. Vets work a 24 hour call out system as well as solicitors, OP.


----------



## LaMooch (11 May 2014)

I'm finding the whole thread confusing so going to follow and see if it finally makes sense.


----------



## popsdosh (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Previous to this year's of son said dad look that horse is messing around on mares again.. He said have nah nothing don't matter.. Legally its a management problem
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you just take your mare away then!!!! I find in general people in this country (riders) are terrified by stallions and over react as I feel you are! Most stallions you see out and about you would not even know were entire but as soon as somebody points it out mass hysteria starts!!!! ;-)
Can I just ask if the mare has not been seen by the vet how is she on RH &LH??


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Emergency vet advised towait till Monday. I mean horses owner not yard owner. I meant yard owner not year. Ipad automatically generated text. I care alot for all my horses. I'm sorry I've not voiced my self well. I'm not good at forums.


----------



## EstherYoung (11 May 2014)

Sorry your mare was hurt. What do you want to happen now? What is more important to you; getting some money towards the vet Bill or keeping your place at the yard? Most vet advice says six weeks before a newly gelded horse can go out with mares, so the yard could say that they've followed guidance if challenged.  Plus you do get geldings who hump mares even if they were snipped as very young horses. However, if the yard aren't prepared to resolve any potential dangers on the yard then really you should be asking yourself whether you want to stay.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

I've stallions that BD myself homebred. Im not moving all 11 horses because yard owner refuses to solve dangerous horse problem. Ten other liveries have complained about him and his owners laugh at him. He's attacked an 8 year old girl trying to get her pony. Limited fields we are allowed to continue see.. Yard owner legally is to blame


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

I'm trying to move but with 11 horses its hard including stallions that are on same farm but 1 millennium from other horses. The horse ex stallion who's humbped and attacked has been put since day 1 of gelding. Owners of horse are shady nasty people


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

I'm really wanting to know of other people's problems with mares getting backs damaged after service..


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Were I live there's a lack of yards just rapeseed sheep and cows.


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

OP how is your mare damaged? All I can see in your thread is that she has a few (presumed bite marks) above her tail. It is likely just soft tissue damage and they will resolve in 5-7 days.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Theres no bite marks. I can tell the difference from bone to bite. Her vertebrae have shown in 3 points. Painful to touch. Shes stiff extremely on her back hind. Mild lameness. She wasn't like this before being mounted.please don't oh please me like I'm completely obscene and worrying over nothing. I know horses, im not soft with them. I don't call the vet at the drop of a hat..


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Theres no bite marks. I can tell the difference from bone to bite. Her vertebrae have shown in 3 points. Painful to touch. Shes stiff extremely on her back hind. Mild lameness. She wasn't like this before being mounted.please don't oh please me like I'm completely obscene and worrying over nothing. I know horses, im not soft with them. I don't call the vet at the drop of a hat..
		
Click to expand...

You just said lumps - that could mean anything. You also never said anything about lameness in the OP. You might not call a vet a drop of a hat but it does seem you call a solicitor. Often situations like this are easliy resolved just by talking to the other party before going down the solicitor route. I expect they will ask you to leave as you will be seen as a troublemaker.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Fides said:



			You just said lumps - that could mean anything. You also never said anything about lameness in the OP. You might not call a vet a drop of a hat but it does seem you call a solicitor. Often situations like this are easliy resolved just by talking to the other party before going down the solicitor route. I expect they will ask you to leave as you will be seen as a troublemaker.
		
Click to expand...

I'd said stiff on the RH not LH. Yard owners not horsey doesn't understand or care.. I contacted solicitor to make sure I was entitled to a settlement before politely approaching the problem with yard owner in case legally I was wrong as I didn't want to cause a bother if I was wrong.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

I'd already approached the horses owner about the issue prior to my mares back being damaged and he'd laughed at the fact the horse was being possessive about mares. He the horse owner isn't arsed and legally the blame the is with yard owner at first not horse owners.


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I'd said stiff on the RH not LH.
		
Click to expand...

Actually you didn't.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Actually you didn't.
		
Click to expand...

N* I think I'm aware of my own comments.. If I'd not why did someone say how can you know she's stiff if you've not had vet... Please don't argue. I'd said stiff on RH and LH on first post


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			N* I think I'm aware of my own comments.. If I'd not why did someone say how can you know she's stiff if you've not had vet... Please don't argue. I'd said stiff on RH and LH on first post
		
Click to expand...

Firstly you said still not stiff - which was why I queried if there were any injuries (I didn't interpret being still as being injured)

Secondly you said stiff on the RH _and_ LH on the first post then in the post where you started to argue with me you stated stiff on the RH _not_ the LH. Which is it? If you are going down the legal route you had better get your story straight...


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Hi there,
There's a stallion on the yard gelded 4 me months ago.. He's served my mare yesterday.. My good sports horse.. Shes developed 3 lumps on her spine just above her tail from the experts stallion.
I've spoken to my solicitor and he's said yard owners liable and I'm now owed damages for vets bills. As it's a management problem.. He's said to have a quiet but firm word with yard owner to sort damages after vets been.
Unfortunately he will probably not pay out and will throw me of the yard.. This hopefully will not happen and we can avoid court.
I await vet tomorrow, but what do you all think? About the possible injuries she may of received? She's still on both RH and LH. 
Thanks...
		
Click to expand...




Fides said:



			Firstly you said still not stiff - which was why I queried if there were any injuries (I didn't interpret being still as being injured)

Secondly you said stiff on the RH _and_ LH on the first post then in the post where you started to argue with me you stated stiff on the RH _not_ the LH. Which is it? If you are going down the legal route you had better get your story straight...
		
Click to expand...

I'd but an astrects saying the letter n meaning I'd meant both. Knowbodys arguing. I've previously discussed with you that I'm new to this and am using an Ipad and am not up on technology and touch screens.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

I've no more to say to you, you're becoming argumentative. I've been polite trying to ask you to refrain from rude opinions. I'll let administration deal with your attitude


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I'd but an astrects saying the letter n meaning I'd meant both. Knowbodys arguing. I've previously discussed with you that I'm new to this and am using an Ipad and am not up on technology and touch screens.
		
Click to expand...

Spell check is your friend. I am finding your posts very difficult to comprehend -the one quoted included. Do you read them back before you hit send? I have nothing more to offer.

ETA - I have not been rude, anything but. If you are going to get admin involved I'd suggest refraining from swearing as it is against forum rules.

All the best with your horse - I hope your mare is OK and suffers no longterm damage.


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

ipads are not your friend. No becomes yes so far no and so fourth. I apologize for my dysfunction


----------



## Feival (11 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I've no more to say to you, you're becoming argumentative. I've been polite trying to ask you to refrain from rude opinions. I'll let administration deal with your attitude
		
Click to expand...

She has not been rude, your version of events make no sense. Admin will not 'deal' with a non issue


----------



## #teamNannerl (11 May 2014)

The Polo Bear said:



			She has not been rude, your version of events make no sense. Admin will not 'deal' with a non issue
		
Click to expand...

I apologize for being dyslexic


----------



## _HP_ (12 May 2014)

Good God people....stop being so flipping pedantic and argumentative !!!
It's plain to see and has been explained that the OP is struggling with an iPad and predictive text...but it's not that hard to get the jist of what she is saying!

I'm afraid I have no experience of your problem teamnanner but hope your mare recovers well. I too would be pretty miffed as it seems this has been an accident waiting to happen for some time...


----------



## Booboos (12 May 2014)

OK, your posts are difficult to understand which is why people are asking questions, not because they don't agree with you. Just answer the questions before becoming defensive.

The first thing to do is to get a vet out. He needs to assess the damage caused to the mare and advise on treatment. You can then see if you can claim vet fees and any other related costs like loss of use or compensation for not being able to ride the mare depending on the level of the injuries. Considering you have a 24hr solicitor line your best approach is to keep talking to the solicitor, not random people on a forum. I would expect you may have a case against the owner of the former stallion and the YO, but it will be techinical, complicated and potentially costly.

If you knew the yard was dangerous it was also your decision to stay. I don't think the law will care that it is difficult to find a new yard for 11 horses, the more important point was that you knew the stallion was a danger and you accepted it by staying. But again as I said above speak to your solicitor.


----------



## #teamNannerl (12 May 2014)

Right.. Feeling fresh.. So ill breifly outline the circumstances..

A horse came to the yard about 6 months a go. A 'gelding'.. This wasn't a gelding.. But he was then gelded 2 months later.

He's 6 years old, so still is acting like a stallion.

So should be handled and kept like one! But his owners don't agree or find there too be a problem. Despite the fact a large number of people have approached them saying the horse is dangerous.

All this has happened in the last 7 weeks. I've not been around for 6.

New mare comes, instructed to put her in there. I check her the same day. Day before mounting (Hence managment issue) she's then covered about 4 times in one morning, knowbody informs me. I arrive, witness it.. Then people start saying 'haha she's horny she's been at it all day' 

I remove mare, stable her. Discover the injury to her spine, its visable damage, there's 3 veritbra that seem to be largely swollen/sticking up.
Approach horses owner about the whole issue inc the horse attacking humans. He laughs saying hahaha he's gelded what harm can he do. Hell realise soon enough,
The problems not the fact he's previously been entire. I've horse that are entire my self.
Its the fact my mares backs been damaged, the ex stallion is aggresive and the owner of horse finds everything one big joke.
I'm advised to wait till today for the vet.
Solicitor was contacted as I wanted to find out legally were I stood, to avoy serious complications. 
I understand some of you are saying move.. But ask your self why should I? Just because of a lack of managment issue? Something that's never ever happened before? Something that with a. Few polite yet firms words will hopefully solve? With the backing of the law, to push YO into the right direction? Hope that clears everything up.. Ill add that she's lame on both back legs (RH + LH) off that silly ipad thing with its horrible predictive text..! Any questions?!!?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 May 2014)

I hope your mare recovers.


----------



## #teamNannerl (12 May 2014)

Faracat said:



			I hope your mare recovers.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, thanks x


----------



## Booboos (12 May 2014)

Well if you sue your YO I doubt it will be possible for you to stay at the yard! Aside from the outcome it will hardly be a pleasant environment for either of you.


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			All this has happened in the last 7 weeks. I've not been around for 6.

New mare comes, instructed to put her in there. I check her the same day. Day before mounting (Hence managment issue) she's then covered about 4 times in one morning, knowbody informs me. I arrive, witness it.. Then people start saying 'haha she's horny she's been at it all day' 

I remove mare, stable her. Discover the injury to her spine, its visable damage, there's 3 veritbra that seem to be largely swollen/sticking up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to understand but obviously failing.  So the mare was put in with the ex-stallion 7 weeks ago?  And he mounted her one day you were there?  This is all recent?  I'm not understanding.  Mares generally are the ones who encourage the boys to mount them, so they're right there.  However your horse is injured, how he injured the last 3 vertebrae before the tail I don't know, but I guess that's by the by.  My question would be, if the ex-stallion is so dangerous why would you leave the mare in with him for this length of time?  If you have 10 other horses couldn't you have put the mare in with some of your other horses?  If we change the scenario; say it's not a gelding but another mare that your mare has been living with.  Your mare gets kicked by the other mare, or mounted, or bitten; how would you deal with this?  I'm not trying to downplay what has happened but I have a reasonable sized farm here with quite a lot of horses living on it and we do see horses mounting and bouncing about with each other, but I've never seen an injury such as this.


----------



## #teamNannerl (12 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			I'm trying to understand but obviously failing.  So the mare was put in with the ex-stallion 7 weeks ago?  And he mounted her one day you were there?  This is all recent?  I'm not understanding.  Mares generally are the ones who encourage the boys to mount them, so they're right there.  However your horse is injured, how he injured the last 3 vertebrae before the tail I don't know, but I guess that's by the by.  My question would be, if the ex-stallion is so dangerous why would you leave the mare in with him for this length of time?  If you have 10 other horses couldn't you have put the mare in with some of your other horses?  If we change the scenario; say it's not a gelding but another mare that your mare has been living with.  Your mare gets kicked by the other mare, or mounted, or bitten; how would you deal with this?  I'm not trying to downplay what has happened but I have a reasonable sized farm here with quite a lot of horses living on it and we do see horses mounting and bouncing about with each other, but I've never seen an injury such as this.
		
Click to expand...

My mare was put in 2 days ago. I've not been around for 7 weeks. I just found out he's dangerous. As I've not been on said yartd due to an accident I'd had.
The other members on the yard fail to inform me of this untill after the incident.


----------



## DiNozzo (12 May 2014)

Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?


----------



## Spring Feather (12 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			My mare was put in 2 days ago. I've not been around for 7 weeks. I just found out he's dangerous. As I've not been on said yartd due to an accident I'd had.
The other members on the yard fail to inform me of this untill after the incident.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right.  And as to my other questions?


----------



## Rollin (12 May 2014)

I caught my 35 year old gelding, who has been minus his boy bits for at least 20 years, trying to cover one of our mares.  She was more than happy to enjoy his attentions.

I would first of all call the vet if I thought that an unwanted covering had resulted to an injury to my mare.  Mares running with stallions will sometimes turn round when being covered leaving the boy sort of straddling the mare.  Has this male horse got front shoes on?  That could cause lumps scrapes.

The injury might be quite superficial.  If you have a lot of horses on the yard I would be looking forward to a workable solution.  I would want to know if he was 'dangerous' as a stallion?  What breed out of interest?

I would get all the facts before presenting my case - just my opinion.


----------



## onlytheponely (13 May 2014)

If he's repeatedly tried mounting her, she's run forwards and he has front shoes on this may well have caused the lumps. Is he a heavier breed?

The vet needs to come and give you his professional opinion on the lumps. I've just gelded a 6yo stallion and he goes out alone and will do for a while yet. It's the wrong time of year to turn recently gelded older stallions out in mixed herds, or even just geldings, especially if they've covered mares in the past. 

I do hope there's no lasting or permanent damage to your mare. Also just to clarify, how long had the stallion been gelded before your mare was turned out with him? Some recently gelded stallions can be fertile up to 3 months after the operation, it's rare but it does happen.


----------



## STRIKER (13 May 2014)

Geldings cover mares, so the fact he was gelded 4 months ago doesnt make him a dangerous stallion.  Mares are just as guilty for choosing the horse they want to cover them, the fact he could cover her is neither here nor there, she could have kicked him away if she didnt want it,.......

Its very rare to still be fertile 3 months on.


----------



## Zero00000 (13 May 2014)

You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...

My learned friend, I'd previosuly stated I'd inspected the horse before transport, as I did collect the horse my self. Like I would with any other horse.
Then after transport 
This is a back injury related to covering. 
I was instructed to put her in there, as like I've previously stated I don't own the yard. I don't give the orders. 
I wasn't aware how mare crazed this gelding was. Untill after the incident that I witnessed. When others had told me of other issues with the gelding.
I'd also like to point out that this injury is consistant with a mounting.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			My learned friend, I'd previosuly stated I'd inspected the horse before transport, as I did collect the horse my self. Like I would with any other horse.
Then after transport 
This is a back injury related to covering. 
I was instructed to put her in there, as like I've previously stated I don't own the yard. I don't give the orders. 
I wasn't aware how mare crazed this gelding was. Untill after the incident that I witnessed. When others had told me of other issues with the gelding.
I'd also like to point out that this injury is consistant with a mounting.
		
Click to expand...

Since you quoted me, and then didnt reply, are you in Durham/ the north east by any chance?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 May 2014)

So has the horse seen a vet ? To have any chance of suing anyone the vet would need to see and form an opinion in as timely as fashion as possible after the injury , if you seek to recover the costs from the YOer you will be looking for a new yard pdq so I would be getting on with that.
You knew the gelding was recently gelded and a nuisance and put your mare in the field so it could be argued you assumed the risk.


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

What did the vet say?


----------



## popsdosh (13 May 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			So has the horse seen a vet ? To have any chance of suing anyone the vet would need to see and form an opinion in as timely as fashion as possible after the injury , if you seek to recover the costs from the YOer you will be looking for a new yard pdq so I would be getting on with that.
You knew the gelding was recently gelded and a nuisance and put your mare in the field so it could be argued you assumed the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly thats my take you could easily have refused to put her in there! I am afraid it is just part and parcel of what happens on yards .You as the owner have ultimate responsibility. Dont waste your time and money suing invest it in finding another yard.
If I had 11 top end horses I would make sure I had my own yard or were in a yard where you could pull the strings.


----------



## GlitterPup (13 May 2014)

Following.

Hope your mare recovers OP.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			Since you quoted me, and then didnt reply, are you in Durham/ the north east by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware by forum rules we were supposed to give away personal details. But no I'm not, why does one ask this?


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

Because I know someone who also has a sports horse called nannerl, uses that hashtag, has entires and types with the same pomposity that you do. I suspected a troll, as this person is quite a wind up merchant.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I wasn't aware by forum rules we were supposed to give away personal details. But no I'm not, why does one ask this?
		
Click to expand...

And of course, this is a free forum- you are welcome to tell me to stuff it whilst asking for personal details!


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			Because I know someone who also has a sports horse called nannerl, uses that hashtag, has entires and types with the same pomposity that you do. I suspected a troll, as this person is quite a wind up merchant.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean to be rude or not internet friendly but what do you mean troll? 
Sports horse? Who? Nice to see Nannerls not such a common name.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I don't mean to be rude or not internet friendly but what do you mean troll?
		
Click to expand...

A troll is someone who talks a load of bull on Internet forums.  Often they like to cause trouble or upset the applecart.  Usually they're fairly easy to spot because their tales are so outlandish.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

You said in your first post that a gelding had covered your 'good sports horse mare'.
I don't think Nannerl is a common name- which was my point.
A troll is somebody who deliberately winds others up.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




onlytheponely said:



			If he's repeatedly tried mounting her, she's run forwards and he has front shoes on this may well have caused the lumps. Is he a heavier breed?

The vet needs to come and give you his professional opinion on the lumps. I've just gelded a 6yo stallion and he goes out alone and will do for a while yet. It's the wrong time of year to turn recently gelded older stallions out in mixed herds, or even just geldings, especially if they've covered mares in the past. 

I do hope there's no lasting or permanent damage to your mare. Also just to clarify, how long had the stallion been gelded before your mare was turned out with him? Some recently gelded stallions can be fertile up to 3 months after the operation, it's rare but it does happen.
		
Click to expand...

What are you implying? 


DiNozzo said:



			You said in your first post that a gelding had covered your 'good sports horse mare'.
I don't think Nannerl is a common name- which was my point.
A troll is somebody who deliberately winds others up.
		
Click to expand...

Could I ask who you think I'm trying to wind up? Cause bother? What are you saying? Please spill the beans.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			A troll is someone who talks a load of bull on Internet forums.  Often they like to cause trouble or upset the applecart.  Usually they're fairly easy to spot because their tales are so outlandish.
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to say I'm making up my horse has a spinal injury? I'm happy to send ou photographs if you wish to clear this up.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			What are you implying? 

Could I ask who you think I'm trying to wind up? Cause bother? What are you saying? Please spill the beans.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you aren't who I thought you were. If you were, then, you would have been a troll as this person I know, is full of themselves and really does spend time trying to wind people up.

There must be two sports horse mares called Nannerl, with owners who use the hastag #teamNannerl, who also own, or have contact with stallions.

I apologise.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




onlytheponely said:



			If he's repeatedly tried mounting her, she's run forwards and he has front shoes on this may well have caused the lumps. Is he a heavier breed?

The vet needs to come and give you his professional opinion on the lumps. I've just gelded a 6yo stallion and he goes out alone and will do for a while yet. It's the wrong time of year to turn recently gelded older stallions out in mixed herds, or even just geldings, especially if they've covered mares in the past. 

I do hope there's no lasting or permanent damage to your mare. Also just to clarify, how long had the stallion been gelded before your mare was turned out with him? Some recently gelded stallions can be fertile up to 3 months after the operation, it's rare but it does happen.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			Clearly you aren't who I thought you were. If you were, then, you would have been a troll as this person I know, is full of themselves and really does spend time trying to wind people up.

There must be two sports horse mares called Nannerl, with owners who use the hastag #teamNannerl, who also own, or have contact with stallions.

I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

I accept your apology, do you know this person in person or via social media?
Just curious as to who this other person is who horse shares te same name as mine.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

Dinozzo? I'm assuming your italian?


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			I accept your apology, do you know this person in person or via social media?
Just curious as to who this other person is who horse shares the same name as mine.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen him in a good few years in person but are friends on fb.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Dinozzo? I'm assuming your italian?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




onlytheponely said:



			If he's repeatedly tried mounting her, she's run forwards and he has front shoes on this may well have caused the lumps. Is he a heavier breed?

The vet needs to come and give you his professional opinion on the lumps. I've just gelded a 6yo stallion and he goes out alone and will do for a while yet. It's the wrong time of year to turn recently gelded older stallions out in mixed herds, or even just geldings, especially if they've covered mares in the past. 

I do hope there's no lasting or permanent damage to your mare. Also just to clarify, how long had the stallion been gelded before your mare was turned out with him? Some recently gelded stallions can be fertile up to 3 months after the operation, it's rare but it does happen.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Random name or some meaning behind it?


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Random name or some meaning behind it?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe an NCIS fan?


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Maybe an NCIS fan?
		
Click to expand...

Ya got me! Favourite character, Michael Weatherly is gorgeous.


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Ya got me! Favourite character, Michael Weatherly is gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is! The latest episode was good


----------



## LaMooch (13 May 2014)

Did the vet say how serious the injuries to your mare are and how this may affect her in the future?


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

Shall we move this to the lounge?


----------



## #teamNannerl (13 May 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			Are you in Durham/North East by any chance #teamNannerl?
		
Click to expand...




Zero00000 said:



			You put the mare into his field then, there is just as much a chance of being 'covered' by a gelding as getting a kick, and this horse you had for 2 days, how do you know this was not something she had before or in transport? After all you wasn't there when she arrived, or when she was turned out.
		
Click to expand...




onlytheponely said:



			If he's repeatedly tried mounting her, she's run forwards and he has front shoes on this may well have caused the lumps. Is he a heavier breed?

The vet needs to come and give you his professional opinion on the lumps. I've just gelded a 6yo stallion and he goes out alone and will do for a while yet. It's the wrong time of year to turn recently gelded older stallions out in mixed herds, or even just geldings, especially if they've covered mares in the past. 

I do hope there's no lasting or permanent damage to your mare. Also just to clarify, how long had the stallion been gelded before your mare was turned out with him? Some recently gelded stallions can be fertile up to 3 months after the operation, it's rare but it does happen.
		
Click to expand...




DiNozzo said:



			I haven't seen him in a good few years in person but are friends on fb.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right, you seem to have a serious problem with him? What's he done that's so wrong?.. Curiousity and all..


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

You asked this ...



#teamNannerl said:



			I don't mean to be rude or not internet friendly but what do you mean troll?
		
Click to expand...

I replied this ...


Spring Feather said:



			A troll is someone who talks a load of bull on Internet forums.  Often they like to cause trouble or upset the applecart.  Usually they're fairly easy to spot because their tales are so outlandish.
		
Click to expand...




#teamNannerl said:



			Are you trying to say I'm making up my horse has a spinal injury? I'm happy to send ou photographs if you wish to clear this up.
		
Click to expand...

You asked a question.  I answered it.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

#teamNannerl said:



			Oh right, you seem to have a serious problem with him? What's he done that's so wrong?.. Curiousity and all..
		
Click to expand...

If you aren't him, then this isn't the place to discuss it. If it was him, I would have warned other posters about the BS that this person can come out with.


----------



## LaMooch (13 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			You asked a question.  I answered it.
		
Click to expand...

least someone answering questions they are asked


----------



## DiNozzo (13 May 2014)

LaMooch said:



			least someone answering questions they are asked
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I wondered. Although, if it is the same person, the MO has changed...


----------



## Amymay (13 May 2014)

Sooo, what news on the vet visit?


----------



## Rollin (13 May 2014)

Me too!!  Thread is no longer interesting. What is, is what has your vet said about your mare.

Curious to know because I have some mares I run with one or other of my two stallions.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

I think I may be clairvoyant.  I believe Moomin is going to come down here in a minute and say "What sort of vet suggests leaving a horse with a potential spinal injury until another day to visit?!" :smile3:


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			I think I may be clairvoyant.  I believe Moomin is going to come down here in a minute and say "What sort of vet suggests leaving a horse with a potential spinal injury until another day to visit?!" :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Damn you beat me to it!


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Damn you beat me to it!
		
Click to expand...

*sniggers* :biggrin3:


----------



## Moomin1 (13 May 2014)

Pfft, Spring Feather, you stole my thunder!! ;-)


----------



## Spring Feather (13 May 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Pfft, Spring Feather, you stole my thunder!! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3:  I blame it on all the sun we had today; made me very happy and a little silly :smile3:


----------



## Moomin1 (13 May 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			:biggrin3:  I blame it on all the sun we had today; made me very happy and a little silly :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Haha, sun syndrome!!

Anyway....

What sort of a vet advises leaving a horse with a spinal injury until another day to visit?!!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (14 May 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Haha, sun syndrome!!

Anyway....

What sort of a vet advises leaving a horse with a spinal injury until another day to visit?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!! :biggrin3:


----------



## LaMooch (14 May 2014)

I see that OP still hasn't replied to the question asked many times. What did the vet say? this lack of reply making me think billy goat gruff upset the troll


----------



## DiNozzo (14 May 2014)

LaMooch said:



			I see that OP still hasn't replied to the question asked many times. What did the vet say? this lack of reply making me think billy goat gruff upset the troll
		
Click to expand...

Was that me? if so, oops


----------

